# Anyone Know anything about the FI Ind. Model D 380?



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I found this in a pawn shop today (not this exact one, but the same) Anyone know anything about it? 
View attachment 9789


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Never heard of it. I dont like .380s or 1911 clones. It best be real cheap. Why would a person want it? Thanks.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Never heard of it. I dont like .380s or 1911 clones. It best be real cheap. Why would a person want it? Thanks.


I've been looking for a beat around pistol, something to carry when I am on my land working, something I don't care if it gets beat up or not. Just in case I run across snakes, coyotes, maybe some rabid animal, or a liberal.
I know it's hard to tell with the pic, but it's a pretty small weapon.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well ok...that makes some sense..when a person dont think about it long. This is my favorite for that type of action. Had one in SS .380 which could keep on man sized targets at 50 yards all day long. Those fixed barrels are nice. Not to even mention clipping the head off snattle rakes at close range. Getcha one. 
AMT Backup - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

For about the same price, . . . or maybe even a bunch less, . . . you can get a Ruger P85, . . . it's a 9mm, . . . 15 rounds, . . . and built like a sherman tank.

Just offering an alternative, . . . 

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Ruger make Rifles. Get a grip


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

I don't know anything about it, but I suggest you clean it, take it to the range, and try it out. I'd like to hear what you think of it.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm with Dwight, get a Smith or Ruger. Those things are finicky. I don't like 380's either, I personally wouldn't go any smaller than 9mm.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

These were the Star Model D imported by FIE of Washington DC before GCA 68. After 68 they were briefly imported and assembled by Colt as the Pony but then Manufactured by Iver Johnson thru about the early 90's. It fires from a locked breach just like the 1911 or the Colt Mustang. I've owned two or three over the last thirty years and have been pleased with how they shoot and handle.

Since it's a locked breach, firing with say Corbon PowRball or Buffalo Bore ammo shouldn't hurt it.

Mags for a Colt 380 1911 will work and parts are available from Nmrich Arms


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I like the 380 as an all around carry caliber. 

If the price was right and it is in good mechanical condition, I would call it a good deal.

You might splurge on a box or two of defensive ammo like Hornady Critical Defense Ammo or Speer Gold Dot and see which one works the best.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Diver said:


> I don't know anything about it, but I suggest you clean it, take it to the range, and try it out. I'd like to hear what you think of it.


I didn't buy it, they wanted $300, I don't think it's worth the price for a used weapon Lord knows how many rounds has been put through it?


bigwheel said:


> Well ok...that makes some sense..when a person dont think about it long. This is my favorite for that type of action. Had one in SS .380 which could keep on man sized targets at 50 yards all day long. Those fixed barrels are nice. Not to even mention clipping the head off snattle rakes at close range. Getcha one.
> AMT Backup - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Thanks, I will surely check it out


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

SARGE7402 said:


> These were the Star Model D imported by FIE of Washington DC before GCA 68. After 68 they were briefly imported and assembled by Colt as the Pony but then Manufactured by Iver Johnson thru about the early 90's. It fires from a locked breach just like the 1911 or the Colt Mustang. I've owned two or three over the last thirty years and have been pleased with how they shoot and handle.
> 
> Since it's a locked breach, firing with say Corbon PowRball or Buffalo Bore ammo shouldn't hurt it.
> 
> Mags for a Colt 380 1911 will work and parts are available from Nmrich Arms


Thanks Sarge, Like I wrote, the pawn shop wanted $300 for it, I looked online, and that was about what they were selling for, however the ones online appeared to be in much better shape. Does the price seem about right to you?


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

You could probably find an old Star model BM for less money. I have owned a couple of those and they all shot good, 9mm compact 1911 style pistol.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

*Update:*
Just wanted everyone who contributed to this post to know I took BigWheel's advice and bought a AMT 380 backup today. That thing is built like a tank.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Hearty congrats on the backup. Kindly keep us posted on how you like it. Since they now seem to be striker fired they should be a lot safer to carry around than when they making the hammerless 1911 clone variants. Was sorta curious on how crappy was the trigger pull.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Ruger make Rifles. Get a grip


 They also make many of the finest hand guns in the world and far more than most.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Hearty congrats on the backup. Kindly keep us posted on how you like it. Since they now seem to be striker fired they should be a lot safer to carry around than when they making the hammerless 1911 clone variants. Was sorta curious on how crappy was the trigger pull.


It actually depends if you order the single action one or the double action only one. My DAO has a hammer and a restrike capability


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I took the AMT to the range today, quite frankly, just to see if it will shoot and put a bullet at least in the general direction the muzzle is pointed. The range is about 17 miles from my home, and after driving about 15 of those 17 miles, I find out it's closed! even though it was not supposed to be.
I had some FMJ, and was going to put a clip of Hornaday's critical defense through it, just to make sure it does work. I don't expect much from a backup, but I do expect it to go boom when I want it to. Might head to another range tomorrow. Thanks again all for your input.


----------

